# War of the False Primarch?



## Brother Lucian (Apr 22, 2011)

When Lexicanum browsing, I came across an interesting bit I hadnt seen before.

http://wh40k.lexicanum.com/wiki/War_of_the_False_Primarch

War of the False Primarch

The War of the False Primarch was a dark and bloody episode of the Imperium's history, now largely lost to myth and purged from all records, that plunged the Segmentum Pacificus into anarchy from 780.M33 to 860.M33. The conflict was finally ended when the High Lords of Terra, conveyed the Pentarchy of Blood and tasked five loyal Chapters to destroy eleven others, that had been declared Traitoris Perdita for their actions during the war.

Source

1: Imperial Armour Volume Two - Second Edition pg. 17 


Anyone got more info about this conflict? It seems to be that this 'new' bit of lore is an attempt to answer what could happen if a 'primarch' returned. Clearly getting suppressed and swept in under the rug.

But I suspect that Fabius Bile perhaps was involved, given his fascination with the Primarchs.


----------



## hailene (Aug 28, 2009)

The only thing I see is that it lists the Five Chapters (caps on both words): Red Talons, Death Eagles, Carcharadons, Flesh Eaters, and Charnel Guard.

Beyond that, nothing else, really.


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)

With what little information we have the possibilities are endless.

A powerful Space Marine (eg. Chapter Master or Librarian) may have had delusions of grandeur and declared himself a Primarch and dragged several other Chapters into the conflict with him. 

One of Fabius Bile's monstrous creations could have been declared a returned Primarch and gathered support amongst certain Chapters and religious figures in Segmentum Pacificus. 

It may have been the II or XI Primarch, returned to the Imperium. 

A legitimate Primarch may have actually been involved - Alpharius, Omegon, any of the Daemon Primarchs or even a surviving loyalist Primarch perhaps. 

There is probably a good chance that Chaos was involved on some level, as it usually is in Imperial civil wars. 

Regardless, it's an interesting addition nonetheless.


----------



## DeathGlam (Apr 17, 2014)

I am sure if it gets expanded on it would involve Chaos but i would love the idea of being one of the missing loyalist primarch returned, maybe in a weakened state, would show why the powers that be do not want them returning and will do whatever is needed to stop the situation escalating.

Interesting either way but that would be my preferred route for the narrative to take.


----------



## Brother Lucian (Apr 22, 2011)

This encounter could make for a stellar seller if handed off to a capable author.


----------



## emporershand89 (Jun 11, 2010)

After reading through this there is little to no actual Fluff, just some mysterious mention of the event. Besides the Five loyal Astartes Chapters there really is litte on the Traitoris Eleven Chapters. There seems to be little mention of who this "Primarch," is, and his role in the events that played out.

Honestly seems like another Wikipedia Wanna-be writer; who really did a crappy job at reporting and cataloguing events. However it would be quite interesting to see how these events played out. I would love a novel series about such a war as the Tyrant of Badab really has dulled my sense in approaching Choas Fluff.


----------



## Brother Lucian (Apr 22, 2011)

emporershand89 said:


> After reading through this there is little to no actual Fluff, just some mysterious mention of the event. Besides the Five loyal Astartes Chapters there really is litte on the Traitoris Eleven Chapters. There seems to be little mention of who this "Primarch," is, and his role in the events that played out.
> 
> Honestly seems like another Wikipedia Wanna-be writer; who really did a crappy job at reporting and cataloguing events. However it would be quite interesting to see how these events played out. I would love a novel series about such a war as the Tyrant of Badab really has dulled my sense in approaching Choas Fluff.


Well it does have a source entry, so anyone with the book can look it up. But I wouldnt be suprised to see it expanded upon in the future. GW seems to listens regarding lorebits that generates buzz and discussion. Most notably Draigo and Mortarion's Heart, which got expanded upon and made much more clear to what happened.


----------



## hailene (Aug 28, 2009)

Brother Lucian said:


> Well it does have a source entry, so anyone with the book can look it up.


I acquired a copy. It's pretty much what the Lex entry says plus what I added. It's just literally two sentences.


----------



## Malus Darkblade (Jan 8, 2010)

5 chapters taking out 11 seems like propaganda.


----------



## Brother Lucian (Apr 22, 2011)

Malus Darkblade said:


> 5 chapters taking out 11 seems like propaganda.


5 chapters rolling 1 at a time seems quite plausible.


----------



## Malus Darkblade (Jan 8, 2010)

I doubt the traitor/renegade chapters would of let that happen.


----------



## hailene (Aug 28, 2009)

We have no specific knowledge of what happened.

For all we know, there were 11 (or 50 or 100) renegade factions all fighting amongst each other while the Loyalists swooped in.

Perhaps some members of the traitor Chapters fought FOR the Loyalists and then accepted the Emperor's Peace afterwards?

Maybe some cataclysmic event occurred--maybe the majority of the Traitor Chapters' fleet was lost in the Warp.

Anything could have happened. We have no information.


----------



## Brother Lucian (Apr 22, 2011)

I think the traitor legions still was reeling from the inter legionary wars at this point in time. Abby was just about getting started. So this affair might have been a wellcome imperial distraction for abby at a crucial time when the first black crusades rolled out.


----------



## Nacho libre (Feb 23, 2013)

Malus Darkblade said:


> 5 chapters taking out 11 seems like propaganda.


Welcome to the imperium, a place where a single guardsman can take down a daemon prince.


----------

